
Ask HN: Where do you buy your coffee beans? - sbolt
For the coffee lovers of HN, where do you buy your coffee beans. I’m based in SF and know the local roasters pretty well but would be interested in some online offerings.
======
twunde
Craft Coffee is great, they ship freshlyb roasted coffee to you, so very
convenient. I've given gift cards out for the past 3+ years during the
holidays (my mom complained when I said I wasn't getting my father it again).
As a bonus, the founder is involved in the NYC startup scene.

------
BookPage
I'm in SF too and get mine from Sweet Maria's. I know I can pick them up from
Berkley but it's honestly a pain to get over there and if I'm getting ripped a
$7 toll... Well the $8 delivery isn't so bad, and I get my beans 2 days after
ordering. I've bought about 35 pounds in the past year.

------
rubidium
[https://truestonecoffee.com/](https://truestonecoffee.com/)

Great roaster out of St. Paul, MN. They know their stuff in the land of 10,000
lakes of coffee.

------
meberlein
A friend started roasting a few years ago and now I only drink their coffee.
[https://miblendcoffee.com/](https://miblendcoffee.com/)

